# Muay Thai takedowns



## TMA17 (Jan 11, 2019)

I’ve been alternating MT and BJJ the last few weeks.  Had a MT class last night that was really good.  At the end he went over some basic MT takedowns.  I was not aware they had any.  I know they have the MT clinch which I have not done yet.  I’m liking this element of MT having a standing grappling part although it’s very limited.


----------



## marques (Jan 11, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> I’ve been alternating MT and BJJ the last few weeks.  Had a MT class last night that was really good.  At the end he went over some basic MT takedowns.  I was not aware they had any.  I know they have the MT clinch which I have not done yet.  I’m liking this element of MT having a standing grappling part although it’s very limited.


Look for throwings on YouTube. Saenchai is a good example. 

May be limited in the sense they don’t grab legs or arms, but it can be refined enough to embarrass wrestlers or judocas (or, more often, the other Thai fighter).


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2019)

Numerous sweeps/trips from range and in the clinch.


----------



## paitingman (Jan 11, 2019)

The clinch game is unreal. MT is a beautiful art.


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 11, 2019)

I’m liking it more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> I’m liking it more and more as time goes on.


It is another piece of the martial arts puzzle and works well for it particular use.


----------

